# about to get chl



## YoungGun (May 13, 2010)

I turn 21 in july and ive already taken my chl class and qualified with my 92fs but that is a lil to big to carry. (for me at least) im a tall skinny guy about 6 1 185 roughly. 

i have a 92fs and a springfield xd 40 but they both are a lil to bulky for me to carry on a regular basics. 

price really isnt a issue cause this will be my primary carry so im holdin nothin back. 

i love S&W fireams in general and ive kinda been lookin at the m&p 9mm. (full size not compact cant stand my bottom 2 fingers hangin off grip)

lookin for advice and opinions about the m&p 9mm. 
any other firearms that might fit the bill please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have the M&P-9 service model. I use mine for home/range. I carry a 1911 commander about 98% of the time. I don't see where there would be any difference in carrying the M&P. They both weight about the same. :smt033

My M&P has never failed to fire, no matter what type of ammo used in it. :smt023


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

I've been carrying for 30+ yrs, with much of the time as a LEO. I got tired of the weight & when off-duty, I went with a 5 shoy rev due to the lightweight & 'smaller grip".
The grip is always the tough part for me when it comes to concealment.
I am rather large, but the grip always gets me. My weight limit, now that I'm retired & no uniform, is 21 ounces, but that is for jacket weather.

During my LE career in the Detroit area, I never needed more than 3 rounds... on or off duty. As Joe Anybody, I'm very comfortable with a 5 round revolver [38 spl +P].
Revolvers ALWAYS go "Boom".

For the range, I like my Glocks, XDs, Kimber, Colt Officers, etc.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The M&P are fine weapons I have shot one in both 9mm and .40. I really liked the 9mm. For CCW look at a Kahr CW9. It has a longer handle so no fingers hang loose and it is light and accurate. It is a fine CCW. It doesn't hold as many as the M&P will but it is a good weapon. If you do decide on the M&P you will have picked a fine weapon too. Good luck find what you want buy the best gun you can afford.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).

:smt068


----------

